# UTV Broadband - any good?



## VanZan (18 Jul 2008)

UTV 3mb Clicksilver Plus is both faster and cheaper than the 2mb Eircom package I have. But are they any good? I've only ever had one outage with Eircom in the year and a half I've been with them so I'm reluctant to change. However the prospect of going from 3mb to 7.6mb with UTV when Eircom finishes its upgrades is very enticing.

Am I right in thinking Clubman (aka God) is with UTV? Oh yes one other question...will the wireless router I have been using with Eircom work with UTV? Do I even own it after 17months? Thanks for any help.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

Do a search for existing threads about _UTV _broadband. You'll fine one in which I report some problems that I (not god) continue to have with sporadic outages.

Where does 7.6mb[ps?] come from?!?


----------



## VanZan (19 Jul 2008)

Eircom are upgrading (eventually) and 2mb will go to 3mb, 3mb to 7.6mb, 4mb to 10mb, 6mb to 12mb.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2008)

A few people (including myself) upgraded from _UTV's _2Mbps package to 3Mbps only to find that they charged for it but they or the line could not deliver it and had to manually notify them and claim a credit for payments made for a service not delivered. I would always verify that _ISPs _are delivering on what they promise. To be honest 2Mbps is more than enough for me personally the vast majority of the time.


----------



## Thirsty (19 Jul 2008)

With UTV for more than 3 years; require it for work as well as home use, very happy with service.

About 2 outages that I recall in that time, longest was over night I think.


----------



## 3CC (19 Jul 2008)

Same here. With UTV for about 2 years and no issues. Only 2 - 3 very short outages of say 4 - 5 hours. I think one of these was down to an Eircom issue.


----------



## MsGinger (19 Jul 2008)

I've only been using UTV broadband since May but so far I'm very happy with it.  I haven't experienced any problems with it yet.  I'm on the 2mb package and that's fast enough for my usage.


----------



## sherib (6 Aug 2008)

I'm very happy with _Utv's_ broadband for a few years now. Started out with ClickSilverPlus (2Mbps) which was upgraded to 3Mbps about a year ago _with no extra charge. Eircom _increased their charge for 3Mbs at that time and changed the name to Broadband Home Professional.

It's been costing *€34.49 + €6.99* for Talk anytime. Yesterday I noticed _Utv_ was offering 3Mb for *€23.99/month* so made a phone call and was told to request change to new price offering. Better still, cost of Talk Anytime is now €9.99 but I will stay at the old price of €6.99. Only caveat is a charge of €59.99 if cancelled within six months. That's a saving of €10.49/month. 

I've just checked _eircom's_ pricing and it's *€48.40 for 3Mb*. Only problem with _Utv _is accessing my on-line account. They're having a problem with this I was told. Of course speed is seldom 3Mbps (2.57Mb today) but that's OK.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Aug 2008)

sherib said:


> Of course speed is seldom 3Mbps (2.57Mb today) but that's OK.


You will almost certainly *NEVER *get the nominal rated maximum throughput on *any *broadband service due to many factors (e.g. protocol overhead, contention ratios, interference etc.).


----------



## RedDevil (1 Sep 2013)

Can anyone comment upon UTV Broadband currently
Is it any Good?


----------

